# Strange Error Message Keeps Coming Up



## ATypicalPerson (Mar 19, 2013)

I keep seeing this error message pop up every half hour or so(picture below). I searched my pc for a program called playto and I found some game program and uninstalled it assuming it would solve them problem, but that didnt help. I'm not sure what this message means. It looks like some program is trying to update and it cant find the updater.dll. I dont know how to fix this though. If anyone has any suggestions please help.

C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\PLAYTO~1\Updater.dll


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Open Windows Explorer. Press *Alt,* click *View*. Put a check box in *Show Hidden Items*
Browse to *C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local* is there a folder named PLAYTO if so, right click and *Delete* it.


----------



## ATypicalPerson (Mar 19, 2013)

spunk.funk said:


> Open Windows Explorer. Press *Alt,* click *View*. Put a check box in *Show Hidden Items*
> Browse to *C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local* is there a folder named PLAYTO if so, right click and *Delete* it.


So I tried that but there is no playto folder. Theres nothing called playto anything.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Search and type *CMD* Right click the *CMD i*con in the results and *Run As Administrator*. In the *Elevated Command Prompt* type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing system files.


----------



## ATypicalPerson (Mar 19, 2013)

spunk.funk said:


> Go to Search and type *CMD* Right click the *CMD i*con in the results and *Run As Administrator*. In the *Elevated Command Prompt* type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing system files.


I did that and then 5 minutes later the error message came up again. Here's a screenshot.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Have you tried a System Restore to a time before this error started happening? 
OK, restart the computer and press *F8* in the advanced boot menu scroll down to *Repair Your Computer*. If this fails, if you have a *Windows 8 DVD *then boot off of the that and choose *Repair Your Computer*. If that fails, it will take you to the *RE* (Recovery Envirnoment) Here choose *Command Prompt *and try* SFC /scannow* here. If that fails, in this *Command Prompt* type* chkdsk /F* and press enter.


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello 

It has been a few days. Do you still need help?

I would suggest trying to uninstall PlayTo again using the free version of Revo Uninstaller this time: Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems

and if SFC is still reporting errors, let's find out why:

*Export CBS folder*
Click the Start button then click Computer.
Double-click on the C: drive, under the Hard Disk Drives category, and then scroll down to, and double click on the Windows folder.
Find and double click on the Logs folder.
Right-click on the CBS folder, and select Copy.
Go back to your Desktop, right-click on it, and select Paste. You should now see a copy of the CBS folder appear on your Desktop called CBS.
Right-click on this new folder, and navigate through Send to, and select Compressed (zipped) folder.
A new file, also called CBS (CBS.zip), but this time with a different icon, will be created.

Good luck!

Richard


----------

